# Coding: Rh negative



## marissatakai.chcc@gmail.com (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello,

I've struggled an inner battle if I am properly coding for, pregnant with antibody negative / Rh negative (and was given Rhogam).

I've always used O36.0130 Maternal care for anti-D [Rh] antibodies and still doubt myself because after reading a few descriptions on rhesus, the way the code is described in the ICD-10 confuses me or vise versa.

Please share your experience. 

Thank you!
Marissa


----------



## KellyLR (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi Marissa,

Do you have access to t he AHA Coding Clinic?

Codes in category O36, Maternal care for rhesus isoimmunization, are not appropriate since the patient does not have isoimmunization. Prophylaxis is being given to prevent isoimmunization. You aren't the only person who confuses this. Been there myself.

Here is a couple of CClinics for you;
3rd QTR 2015 Page: 40 Effective with discharges: October 7, 2015
4th QTR 2014 Page: 17 Effective with discharges: December 31, 2014

Merry Christmas and Happy Coding!


----------



## csa2020 (Dec 23, 2019)

Z29.13 for prophylactic Rhogam injections.


----------



## marissatakai.chcc@gmail.com (Dec 25, 2019)

KellyLR said:


> Hi Marissa,
> 
> Do you have access to t he AHA Coding Clinic?
> 
> ...



This is great information! 

I do not have access to AHA Coding Clinic, I did visit their website and find it would be a great tool especially that I am still new to coding and understand this field grows constantly.

I truly appreciate your time and sharing your knowledge.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Marissa


----------



## marissatakai.chcc@gmail.com (Dec 25, 2019)

carolynsue2014 said:


> Z29.13 for prophylactic Rhogam injections.



Great code! 

I was leaning towards Z41.8 but Z29.13 fits best.

Thank you so much!

Happy Holidays!

Marissa


----------



## KellyLR (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi Ladies,

Just be sure that when you assign Zcodes check for principal diagnosis use for certain Zcodes. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## KellyLR (Dec 30, 2019)

marissatakai.chcc@gmail.com said:


> This is great information!
> 
> I do not have access to AHA Coding Clinic, I did visit their website and find it would be a great tool especially that I am still new to coding and understand this field grows constantly.
> 
> ...


You are welcome Marissa

Email tippyran@yahoo and I will send to you the the citations.


----------

